# Tern ownage



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

So, my tern has owned like 3 of my fish in the last 2 weeks. He has not only ripped the guts out of the wild red 2 days ago, but after taking all deco, lowering temps, not to mention he in in a 150 ag tub that has a 3' x 4' footprint and a well understocked tank, only 7 fish in it, has now clamied one of my new cariba. I said screw it, and pulled him out and threw him in with my big reds. Let's see him fight now. Are Terns the fastest growing pygos or what? This guy, got him at 3.5" sept 12, and has grown to 4 times the size of anyother fish in the tank. WTF?

View attachment 126333


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah terns grow super fast....I can grow one huge in a very very short time.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

good deal thro him in witht he tuff guys  i would have done it too


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

in my old mixed pygo tank the terns where the bullies and grew the fastest also.Even that 5"er i had use to taunt my big piraya and even got a mouth full of pecktoral fin before he lost the fight


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Cariba most aggressive my ass. I have had a bunch of cariba, and this tern takes the cake.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

My reds can take alot of caribas out.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i have 1 tern who is the second in command!!!
he is second only due to size, but hes catching up
sell me your tern ryan.......ill take him.....


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

He is my favorite........despite the damage he may cause, not to mention the money. SA has them right now. I may just get a couple more, and do like mash and start a tank for each species.



> My reds can take alot of caribas out.


For some reason, I belive that. LOL you got the big boys!!!


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> So, my tern has owned like 3 of my fish in the last 2 weeks. He has not only ripped the guts out of the wild red 2 days ago, but after taking all deco, lowering temps, not to mention he in in a 150 ag tub that has a 3' x 4' footprint and a well understocked tank, only 7 fish in it, has now clamied one of my new cariba. I said screw it, and pulled him out and threw him in with my big reds. Let's see him fight now. Are Terns the fastest growing pygos or what? This guy, got him at 3.5" sept 12, and has grown to 4 times the size of anyother fish in the tank. WTF?
> 
> View attachment 126333


I have had similar experiences with my tern...faster growth and is the alpha amongst all the fish including the 5 caribe


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

thats nuts, i always thought cariba would own alot of other fish while in a crew, even if one is getting smoked i would have thought they would have gained up on the tern...guess my thoughts were wrong...good job tho tossing him in with the bigger reds, we'll see who's salad gets tossed now..lol


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Yea bro, terns are some thugs. The 3 I got with my reds own half of the tank, no red dares to go to the right side of the tank cause of em. They are in my opinion the best looking pygos as well.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

That sucks!







I did not think Terns were that mean. Sounds like one cool fish and a KEEPER for sure.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

My Terns, especially the biggest one, commands the prime spots in the tank, eats first, and has fins that are in perfect shape. However, he is constantly chasing all other fish (Caribe, Piraya) out of his area. Definitely the fastest growing out of all my fish. Almost as if my Caribes have stopped growing meanwhile my Big Tern keeps getting bigger.

Ryan, I had a feeling that Tern would be too big for those Reds you got, even presented the idea to you which you rejected. That thing looks like a mature Tern compared to those juvi Reds. Now its taking out Caribes? No doubt the Terns Ive had experience with are way tougher than any other Pygos.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep, I was sold on terns ever since my last one (from my previous shoal). And heres a short story as to why:

Bought this particular tern from a member here a while back. I needed one to finish the mixed pygo shoal (7" caribe, 5" super, 6" piraya). It was a good deal I might add. Anyhow, the fish wasnt in the best shape...water it was in smelled horrible, cloudy eye, some ammo burns & a good sz bite wound. Kinda had the feeling he'd die in a matter of days in my care..especially through this transport.
The previous owner informed me that he would "headbutt" his other pygos...ok I thought lol...and that he was a garbage disposal. Anyhow, while transporting him home in a bucket, he managed to jump out & onto the floormat. He's flopping on the floor & I pull over to put him back in. Close call, he "seemed" ok. 5 min away from home & he jumps out again...im like u gotta be kidding me...Finally get home & acclimate the tern in a hospital tank. After about a week, he was good to go into the shoal. Everything "seemed" fine... Until he started causing trouble in the tank...headbutting the super (yes headbutting), chasing the piraya, & intigating the caribe. The other 2 wouldnt DARE start with the caribe. Observing this behavior was very interesting, as the caribe had some new competition & no longer looked like the alpha. Not to mention the tern was an absolute eating machine...after the other 3 finished eating, he'd go around scrounging for leftovers. No wonder he kept growing..I have since then taken down the mixed tank shoal & have gone all terns.









Leasure, didnt mean to hold up ya thread..just thought id share my experience w/ these fish


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

sounds like i should give more respect to terns


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> Ryan, I had a feeling that Tern would be too big for those Reds you got, even presented the idea to you which you rejected. That thing looks like a mature Tern compared to those juvi Reds. Now its taking out Caribes?


They were all the same size and age when I got them. not that I rejected your thoughts, just that I had no idea this tern would get 5 times bigger in 2 months. The tern is by far still a juvie, I would say around 5 months old, I have had him for 2 months. The caribas were the same size as my wild reds, well a little smaller, bout 3.5". I can see the small cariba getting owned due to size, but man that tern is mean. He has now been seperated. getting new tanks to'row.

I am getting a couple piraya soon, but for now, the ternettzi is by far the most aggressive in my book. this tern atleast. he is a bad mother freaker.


----------



## ak47soulja (Jun 11, 2006)

yo i have a tern and i got him about 2 months ago he was 4 inches now he is about 7.5 and he rules the tank. he bosses around all my reds and my sanchez he is a beast. if i got a chance tern all the way


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> a tern and i got him about 2 months ago he was 4 inches now he is about 7.5 and he rules the tank. he bosses around all my reds and my sanchez he is a beast


Are you saying that you have a serra in with your pygos? Bad idea bro.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I think I told you in your first thread Leasure that your Tern would outgrow all your other pygos. I have 4 in my tank that were under 1" when I bought them from SA while my other pygos were around 3-4" and my Tern ahave severly outgrown all my other pygos. They just never stop eating.

I have 4 Terns at around 8-9" and they pretty much own the tank except they can never bully a Piraya I have at over 7". This piraya is nasty and is beggining to catch up to my Ternz. I have 2 Caribas and although I love them, over here people over rate them.

Hater


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

lewdog said:


> in my old mixed pygo tank the terns where the bullies and grew the fastest also.Even that 5"er i had use to taunt my big piraya and even got a mouth full of pecktoral fin before he lost the fight


Yeah I had a 10" tern that constanly picked at my 11"+ piraya. One day I found the tern dead. I think caribes are just more vicious eaters, not when it comes to one on fights?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Terns pick lots of fights. I would say they are more territorial than any pygo IMO. But I have yet to own a piraya, but will soon


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

I would have to agree with Leasure1, My terns are a lot more territorial than my Caribe, The Caribes are not shy at all when you come close to the Tank, the Terns will hide for a few second then start shoaling with the Caribe. I have 3 Terns with 5 Caribe in 1 tank and 3 Terns in another for some reason when I put these 2 certain Terns together they go head to head none stop, not sure if they are both Alpha males or what.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Terns pick lots of fights. I would say they are more territorial than any pygo IMO. But I have yet to own a piraya, but will soon


Well in my case (at the time), the piraya would stand his ground against the super, caribe & tern, if bothered. For the most part he minded his own business. Although the tern just caused havoc in that tank w/ the others. He was the last addition to the tank. Seemed to have a "dog eat dog" dimeanor. Although thats what all p's have right lol. But I guess his was just more noticeable.

I'm interested to see how things will take into effect once you add the piraya


----------

